# 2012 NAUTIC STAR 1810



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2012 1810 NAUTIC STAR IS A CLEAN BOAT HAS TROLLING MOTOR, BIMINI TOP , LOWRANCE GPS DEPTH, STEREO AND SPEAKERS , ONE OWNER THIS ONE WONT LAST LONG $19,995.00 CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY*


----------

